# Plötzlich in allen spielen eine uhr und eine FPS anzeige



## Tomatenauge1 (15. April 2009)

*Plötzlich in allen spielen eine uhr und eine FPS anzeige*

Hallo erst mal  so und jetzt zu meiner frage/problem

Habe heute meinen pc angemacht und wollte wie immer Spielen aber ich habe jetzt plötzlich oben rechts eine gelbe uhr und oben links eine gelbe FPS anzeige ich weiß nicht wo her die anzeige plötlich herkommt 
wenn fragen da sind einfach stellen 

naja ich hoffe mal auf schnelle hilfe und lade noch ein bild hoch 

http://img22.imageshack.us/my.php?image=unbenanntegu.jpg


----------



## Herbboy (15. April 2009)

*AW: Plötzlich in allen spielen eine uhr und eine FPS anzeige*



			
				Tomatenauge1 am 15.04.2009 23:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe heute meinen pc angemacht und wollte wie immer Spielen aber ich habe jetzt plötzlich oben rechts eine gelbe uhr und oben links eine gelbe FPS anzeige ich weiß nicht wo her die anzeige plötlich herkommt
> wenn fragen da sind einfach stellen
> 
> naja ich hoffe mal auf schnelle hilfe und lade noch ein bild hoch
> ...




das is also nicht nur bei warcraft? hast du ein tool die FRAPS installiert? beende doch mal die sidebar, vielleicht is da ein tool, das dafür sorgt...?

benutzt du irgendwelche überwachungs/tuningtool zB für die grafikkarte oder so?


----------



## Tomatenauge1 (15. April 2009)

*AW: Plötzlich in allen spielen eine uhr und eine FPS anzeige*



			
				Herbboy am 15.04.2009 23:16 schrieb:
			
		

> das is also nicht nur bei warcraft? hast du ein tool die FRAPS installiert? beende doch mal die sidebar, vielleicht is da ein tool, das dafür sorgt...?
> 
> benutzt du irgendwelche überwachungs/tuningtool zB für die grafikkarte oder so?



das ist bei allen spielen so, Fraps habe ich drauf aber nicht an. Die sidebar habe ich ausgeschaltet aber hat sich nichts dran geändert.


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. April 2009)

*AW: Plötzlich in allen spielen eine uhr und eine FPS anzeige*

Das ist eine Anzeige vom Programm Xfire und wird seitdem neuesten Update Ingame angezeigt:

Du musst im Spiel xfire aufrufen und dann unten auf dieses Symbol gehen (siehe link):

http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/7893/xfire2.jpg

Dort kannst du dann einstellen, was im Spiel angezeigt werden soll.


----------



## Tomatenauge1 (15. April 2009)

*AW: Plötzlich in allen spielen eine uhr und eine FPS anzeige*



			
				Shadow_Man am 15.04.2009 23:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist eine Anzeige vom Programm Xfire und wird seitdem neuesten Update Ingame angezeigt:
> 
> Du musst im Spiel xfire aufrufen und dann unten auf dieses Symbol gehen (siehe link):
> 
> ...




cool danke genau das war es  ok das update davon muss wohl letzte nacht rausgekommen sein  Aber jetzt wo man es weiß wo her das ist kann man es ja weg machen ;D

vielen dank  liebe grüße tomatenauge1


----------

